# Cobia



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Today was the best Cobia showing of the year by far in the bay. I saw a lot of fish between 60 and 80 lbs. I saw one large school that had several over 60 lbs. I knew it was going to be a good day when the first four fish I saw about broke their neck to get to my bucktail. I left at 2:00 but a friend of mine stayed and pounded them till he couldn't see anymore. Last report he had caught 12. The Cobia bite is on big time.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

nice to hear...where were you fishing? inshore or offshore...thanks for the report!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Inside the Bridge.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Take this to the boating section. You're killing me here


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Got room on your boat this weekend?


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

so how many did you catch?and what size?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Got room on your boat this weekend?


ho


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Let's go this saturday Al. You, me, bro and who ever else wants in.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Didn't know they did headboats for cobes.


----------

